# Paint per gallon our our cost



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

The paint stores always say the price comes down with the more you buy. Also, they say you have to have a revolving account opened. I do repaints and do not like the idea of keeping a credit account when it gets too tempting to try and shift payments around in slow times. 

What price per gallon for moorglo, moorgard, regal matte, muralo semigloss, duration interior satin, superpaint int satin, cashmere low lustre, duration exterior sg and satin, superpaint exterior satin and gloss, proclassic waterborne semigloss.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

4thGeneration said:


> The paint stores always say the price comes down with the more you buy. Also, they say you have to have a revolving account opened. I do repaints and do not like the idea of keeping a credit account when it gets too tempting to try and shift payments around in slow times.
> 
> What price per gallon for moorglo, moorgard, regal matte, muralo semigloss, duration interior satin, superpaint int satin, cashmere low lustre, duration exterior sg and satin, superpaint exterior satin and gloss, proclassic waterborne semigloss.


heh, you first.


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

At Sherwin Williams I was able to open an account, not credit, I paid cash every time, they kept track of my purchases and gave me a discount. I now have a credit acct due to large orders of paint, the discount is more. If I pay in full by the 10th I get 2% off.
I pay about 20 a gallon for heavy body eggshell. 41 a five for primer.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

4thGeneration said:


> The paint stores always say the price comes down with the more you buy. Also, they say you have to have a revolving account opened. I do repaints and do not like the idea of keeping a credit account when it gets too tempting to try and shift payments around in slow times.
> 
> What price per gallon for moorglo, moorgard, regal matte, muralo semigloss, duration interior satin, superpaint int satin, cashmere low lustre, duration exterior sg and satin, superpaint exterior satin and gloss, proclassic waterborne semigloss.


I have an account at BM and SW. I'm not about to front $700 in paint/supplies to start a job if I need it now and the check ain't cleared yet. I'm not the only one who doesn't like to front tons of money either. Every respectable company around here (good credit, boss doesn't do drugs, good reputation) has an account at either BM or SW. 

If you can control yourself, it's fine. You buy the stuff and pay it right off with your deposit or first draw...it's that simple. As for all my paint prices...it's too early, but most of the more quality paints I'll pay $25-$35.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

I have a SW account. Interior Promar 200 flat, $23. Eggshell, $29. Semi gloss, $30.


----------



## siberian (Mar 15, 2007)

I like to have an account. Need to get something on the fly you never have to worry. I dont like to carry a lot of cash anyway. Also enable somebody else to pick it up as long as you have thier name on the account.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Chris G said:


> I have a SW account. Interior Promar 200 flat, $23. Eggshell, $29. Semi gloss, $30.


You need to talk to your rep... I don't have an account per se, but I have a good relation with my rep... I pay about 5 dollars less than your quoted prices.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Chris G said:


> I have a SW account. Interior Promar 200 flat, $23. Eggshell, $29. Semi gloss, $30.


I don't buy at SW, but i pay way less at pittsburgh and way less at BM. I would see why your rate is so high.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Brushslingers said:


> You need to talk to your rep... I don't have an account per se, but I have a good relation with my rep... I pay about 5 dollars less than your quoted prices.


I was going to say the same thing...but I figured it's cause he's not a painter and doesn't spend like we do to drive those prices down


----------



## gary lee (Feb 17, 2007)

I have always found out that it is worth your while to talk to the paint reps for each company. They are the ones who can work on pricing and sometimes will be willing to sample out products for you to try. I have also found that by having them in the loop you can ask for there advice on what products they think might be the best for your situation. This is really important for Sherwin Williams because it seems as if they have a million products.

Gary


----------



## lpp (Apr 11, 2006)

I have accounts at KM, BM, and SW. BM gives practically no discount, but then again I only use them on the few commercial specs that call for it. KM I was spending around $1500 a month with them and I talked to my sales rep maybe twice. We quit using them and even with that large drop in my purchasing I still never heard from anyone as to why we quit buying. But, supposedly the more you buy with them the better your prices are. My SW rep actually signed us up for an account when I was picking up paint for a general contractor that I work with from time to time. Since then, he calls practically every week wanting to demo new products and has been a blessing. For instance, he will go in and adjust my pricing to be lower for the paints I use most often, like superpaint. He will even do this for certain sundries. So, if you want a good price for a great product my advice is to develop a relationship with your sales rep if at all possible. I don't have to charge, but I do because it helps my sales rep keep a more accurate view of how much money I make him and that makes him more willing to help me. I have called him out on several difficult jobs and asked his opinion on what product will best fit my needs. I think KM and SW are comparable on alot of products and my money goes to SW every month now just because of one sales rep that takes an interest in my business and my needs. KM could drop my prices by $10 a gal now and I wouldn't give up my SW rep. One example would be, I had a metal primer fail with proper prep from KM and couldn't get anyone to look at it. I wound up eating the warranty work and redoing the job with a different primer from SW. I had some hotdog rollers fail (damn things would fall apart mid roll) and my SW rep came out looked at it and comped us two new contractor packs along with a call to the manufacturer. Service is leaps and bounds better with the same or sometimes even cheaper prices. I'd pay more just for service like that. Just my two cents.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Paintguy26 said:


> I was going to say the same thing...but I figured it's cause he's not a painter and doesn't spend like we do to drive those prices down


Chris is in Toronto.
These are Canadian dollars.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

George Z said:


> Chris is in Toronto.
> These are Canadian dollars.


I was waiting for someone not from Canada to figure that out. Tell them how much you pay for a unit of petro and see if they can figure it out.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

George Z said:


> Chris is in Toronto.
> These are Canadian dollars.


Like US dollars are worth alot these days... HAHA!


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

About the same story as everyone else on SW prices. That's the only paint store I have an account with. Prices are pretty good, not because I buy mass quantities but because I've set up some bigger accounts for them. 

Managers come and go, it's important to stay in touch with a rep, regional mgr. etc. SW has its heirarchy.

Must say, I'm lost in vegas, completely different territory. No real SW connections.


----------



## SW1123 (Jan 21, 2007)

Pricing at SW is based on volume and the region of the country you are in. The more work there is typically the painters pay higher prices. I manage a store in northeast ohio the economy is incredibly slow here. Most my decent size painters (25-50k) pay in the mid to high teens ($14-$18) for paint. Now most of me smaller guys (5-10k) pay over $20 for PM200. I know guys in the northwest part of the country pay way more usually. It also depends on how big a prick you are about pricing.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

> You need to talk to your rep... I don't have an account per se, but I have a good relation with my rep... I pay about 5 dollars less than your quoted prices.


As mentioned, I'm in Canada. And my volume is a lot lower than full time painters. It's also a fairly new account, so they'll adjust once they see what I'm buying a lot of. But those prices are fine for my volume. And I like the service I get.



> I was waiting for someone not from Canada to figure that out. Tell them how much you pay for a unit of petro and see if they can figure it out.


Gas here is $1.02 a LITRE. I don't think it will ever go under a $1.00 again. My 2002 Astro loves gas. :sad:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

They are still making Astros in Canada??

The discontinued them here awhile ago..


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I have an account with BM and SW we use mainly BM top of line paints they run around $24.00 to $32.00 flat,eggshell,semi gloss. I find they charge more for deep base around $35.00 that's deep reds greens. As for SW I dropped them due to the bad experience we had with their paint. but they are around $16.00 to $21.00 Promar top of line I can't remeber what the number series is 100, 200, 400. BM Primers run around $22.00 fresh start, Block filler runs $50.00 a five. as for extrior paints they are running $29.00 to $35.00


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

One thing that always bugged me about BM was charging more per base. I understand that there's more colorant put into it but other paint company's aren't doing it. I have always thought paint buying was more about service then price. Price can always be passed on to the customer but good service is hard to find these days! Also I can't stand volume discounts, it tells us that big paint manufacturers want to deal with big paint contractors and could take or leave the little paint contractor.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

SW1123 said:


> Pricing at SW is based on volume and the region of the country you are in. The more work there is typically the painters pay higher prices. I manage a store in northeast ohio the economy is incredibly slow here. Most my decent size painters (25-50k) pay in the mid to high teens ($14-$18) for paint. Now most of me smaller guys (5-10k) pay over $20 for PM200. I know guys in the northwest part of the country pay way more usually. It also depends on how big a prick you are about pricing.


 
Does SW have Mfg. plants, other than chicago? Would that have effect on pricing across the country?

Can you tell us the dividing lines for different regions? I think I crossed one going from Chi to NV. But the store I use contacted the store in IL and give me the same pricing structure.

I used one store long enough to see 5 Mgrs. come and go. One guy used to give me the run around. Then one day a sales rep or dist. mgr., I don't know the title, was there and just lit into the mgr. I mean he really, really lit into him. I knew that particular Mgr. from two other stores. I guess they move him around, because he's at yet another store now. I'm pretty sure that particular Mgr. was sent to get slow stores going better.


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

Chris G said:


> I have a SW account. Interior Promar 200 flat, $23. Eggshell, $29. Semi gloss, $30.


 Wow, Flat Promar we are @ 10 and change, egshell, 11 and change, Semi 15 and change, gloss 18 and change. Dryfall 7 and block fill in the low $6 dollar range. 
Better beat your rep up severely. 
Exterior products from 12 and change up to 35 for duration, but we dont use duration.

Let em know how you need a good excuse to continue using them as your prefered supplier. :thumbup:


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

One thing about pricing is that SW is a corporation owned by itself in that it does not sell it self as franchises and can set the prices way lower than they sell. It costs several dollars per gallon on the good stuff to make so they are making good money. BenMoore are franchises and the BM corporation does not sell to the franchises at that great of a discount so there is less profit and profit margin.​


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

I wonder why can't Sw just set a price for there product and discount it accordingly to volume then? it seems as if they have different base prices for the same product.

example - make a product 35$ retail and discount it from there base on volume bought. Seems like they create more record keeping for themselves then needs to be.

If the base price has to be adjusted for regions threw out the US I would understand that. But in Chicago I know they base price differently from store to store.


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

GPI said:


> Wow, Flat Promar we are @ 10 and change, egshell, 11 and change, Semi 15 and change, gloss 18 and change. Dryfall 7 and block fill in the low $6 dollar range.
> Better beat your rep up severely.
> Exterior products from 12 and change up to 35 for duration, but we dont use duration.
> 
> Let em know how you need a good excuse to continue using them as your prefered supplier. :thumbup:


Which line of promar? There are a few.


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

Chris G said:


> I have a SW account. Interior Promar 200 flat, $23. Eggshell, $29. Semi gloss, $30.


That sounds similar to my prices. I've been using the PM400 "low sheen" on a job. I think I paid around $17/gallon. 

steve


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

MakDeco said:


> I wonder why can't Sw just set a price for there product and discount it accordingly to volume then? it seems as if they have different base prices for the same product.
> 
> example - make a product 35$ retail and discount it from there base on volume bought. Seems like they create more record keeping for themselves then needs to be.
> 
> If the base price has to be adjusted for regions threw out the US I would understand that. But in Chicago I know they base price differently from store to store.


MAK,

They have retail price, list price, contractors price, what I want to charge today price etc. etc.

Seriously, I'm not sure what the difference is between retail and list, but ran into it one time when looking for a discount. I was at a store other than my home store, and they gave me 30% off list. I think.


----------



## STUMPFOOT (Aug 25, 2006)

Paintguy26 said:


> I was going to say the same thing...but I figured it's cause he's not a painter and doesn't spend like we do to drive those prices down



Hey, I spend a lot on gas, how come I cant drive those prices down?:arabia:


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

STUMPFOOT said:


> Hey, I spend a lot on gas, how come I cant drive those prices down?:arabia:


I think that's the quote of the day!


----------

